# HOT DEAL! 20.1" Dell 'Cinema' widescreen LCD for C$599!!!



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

*[EDIT: DEAD] DEAL! 20" Dell 'Cinema' widescreen LCD for C$599 shipped!!!*










Only today (Saturday, March 12th). This is smoking. It's the equivalent of Apple's $1299 20" Cinema display at half the price! Save C$350 today - regularly C$949. 1680 x 1050 resolution. Free shipping anywhere in Canada!

Here's the link: http://www1.ca.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/days_of_deals?c=ca&cs=CADHS1&l=en&s=dhs 

Make sure you use the coupon.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I've been watching this on Redflagdeals (I'm a lurker there unlike gmark!  ) and, yeah, this is a great deal. Have read reviews on it for the last 20 minutes trying to decide whether or not I really needed one but decided that I don't. 

Ahhh well...going to make chewy chocolate chip cookies this afternoon so that will be some small consolation.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

IronMac said:


> I've been watching this on Redflagdeals (I'm a lurker there unlike gmark!  ) and, yeah, this is a great deal.


Here's the link for the discussion on RFD: http://forums.redflagdeals.com/showthread.php?p=1417111

I'm a deal addict for sure.


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been looking at LCDs for a couple years now trying to replace my 7 year old Panasonic S17 CRT and I guess this deal was too good to pass up even if it does have the Dell brand name on it. Sorry Apple.


----------



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

wow.... i want this! but i already have a 17" NEC 1765.... it's 1280 x 1024

But the Dell is 1680 x 1050...

I wonder if the extra 400 pixels of width is worth it to spend approx $690, tax inc for the dell?

Ugh, decisions decisions! lol.... someone help me 

Actually, I have an old powerbook... the 867mHz one that doesn't support DVI. I wonder if it will recognize the widescreen 20" resolution?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

iZac said:


> wow.... i want this! I wonder if the extra 400 pixels of width is worth it to spend approx $690, tax inc for the dell?.... someone help me
> 
> Actually, I have an old powerbook... the 867mHz one that doesn't support DVI. I wonder if it will recognize the widescreen 20" resolution?


It's too good to pass up IMHO. You'll be using this monitor for years to come. The monitor would probably adjust to the maximum resolution of your G4/867 TiBook, even if it isn't native 1680x1050.

Just sell your 17".


----------



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey, I actually posted this in the other help forum, but maybe you can help me... the Dell has USB 2.0 ports, but my powerbook only has USB 1.1. Are they related somehow? Does that mean that my laptop inherently won't support USB 2.0, or will the Dell monitor somehow still transfer at USB 2.0 speeds?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

iZac said:


> Hey, I actually posted this in the other help forum, but maybe you can help me... the Dell has USB 2.0 ports, but my powerbook only has USB 1.1. Are they related somehow? Does that mean that my laptop inherently won't support USB 2.0, or will the Dell monitor somehow still transfer at USB 2.0 speeds?


The speeds are different (can't recall at the top of my head) but USB 2.0 is newer, much faster and backwards-compatible with USB 1.1. Your laptop does not and will not support 2.0 speeds and the monitor will not transfer at 2.0 speeds *but* they will still be able to talk to one another.


----------



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

aww... i thought that this might finally be a way for me to get faster USB 2.0 connections, lol. That would have definitely made me decide to get the monitor for sure 

Now i just need to decide how badly I want my monitor to be about 4" wider, lol


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

*Help me justify my new purchase!*

Done deal. I had to grab one of theseD My 15" Samsung 152T kick butt, but it is just too small for development work! 

by the way, anyone want to buy a Black 15" Samsung 152T?

- Sexy Black Case!
- 15" Diagonal viewing area
- Perfect condition, no dead pixels, no stuck pixels, no scratches (that I can see without a microscope)
- Switchable DVI and VGA inputs for two computer connection (switch is easily accessable on the front panel).
- two hinge scissor-type screen height and angle adjustment. Screen base can fold flat so it can sit flat on your desk or flat against a wall.
- Wall mount included! I am using it currently and it works awesome.
- Original box, dvi cable, manuals, wall mount... perfect for safe shipping
- good viewing angle 160H/140V
- Bright screen with high contrast

Absolutely no blemishes on the unit. Used with loving care, just not very often because I spend most of my time on my Macs and this was only used with my PC and I dont work out of my home as much as I used to.

Thanks for the point to the deal guys and gals!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

OMG.... I just had to make some $$ transfers happen right now. Will look to purchase this on monday. amazing. I can do w/o the 2 f/w ports that I would get for the Cinema Screen - @ this price?? Finger print me now. In fact, this might be worth a 2nd purchase...

wow...

H!


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

Ohenri said:


> OMG.... I just had to make some $$ transfers happen right now. Will look to purchase this on monday. amazing. H!


deal is for today (saturday) only as far I can tell. better hurry!


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> It's the equivalent of Apple's $1299 20" Cinema display at half the price!


"12 millisecond response time"
www.dell.ca

Damn... That's impressive. I'd get one if I wasn't already getting one with my iMac.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Ok...

Looks like I got this. Although I was not aware that I would do this via internet banking. Can someone breakdown how this is going to work?? I just clicked away and they never asked for some banking details. I did just receive an order conf#. We'll see... 

H!


----------



## gundamguy (Mar 2, 2004)

Might be fast timings but how many dead pixels are you gonna see for that price,..2,5 10+? Dell isnt really know for its quality. I can't stand dead pixels, if I couldnt test the lcd first id have to buy one from a company the guarantees no dead pixels like formac.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

perhaps you never 'checked out'. you would have to pay by credit card to get it. also make sure you apply hte coupon code and your before tax price is indeed 599


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

My arrival date isnt until the 28th though. cant wait!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

saxamaphone said:


> perhaps you never 'checked out'. you would have to pay by credit card to get it. also make sure you apply hte coupon code and your before tax price is indeed 599


Checked out, did all of it. As such, I did get the conf#. I will assume that I would not have received it had I not completed the transaction. Nonetheless, I have the email from Dell. Might just email them back to see how it will work out...

*Big Shouts to gmark2000* for the original heads up. What a deal indeed.

H!


----------



## Chris Knight (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, this would have to happen 2 days after I bought my 20" Apple display


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> Only today (Saturday). This is smoking. It's the equivalent of Apple's $1299 20" Cinema display at half the price! Save C$350 today - regularly C$949. 1680 x 1050 resolution. Free shipping anywhere in Canada!
> 
> Here's the link: http://www1.ca.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/days_of_deals?c=ca&cs=CADHS1&l=en&s=dhs
> 
> Make sure you use the coupon.


 Wow what a deal. Can someone tell me though if the video card in my 15" g4 1.5ghz al pb will support this monitor though?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

That is a great deal. I was looking for an LCD just yesterday, and was looking at that specific display. Then I did a bit of math. So here's some food for thought:

Dell 20" wide: 1680x1050, 12ms refresh, $600 (if lucky enough to get this deal today, otherwise $900)
2 seperate Acer 17" displays side by side: effectively 2560x1024 (1280x1024 x2), 12ms refresh, $580 ($290 each)

I opted to get dual 17" displays instead. More screen real estate, less $$$. IMO the best choice for anyone with dual monitor support.

A7


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Seeing the aftershocks of this deal in the Classifieds' section as people sell off goods in order to pay for the LCD hit.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

sdm688 said:


> Wow what a deal. Can someone tell me though if the video card in my 15" g4 1.5ghz al pb will support this monitor though?


It will, indeed!


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Lars said:


> It will, indeed!


 Wow in this case ... gotta find some money before midnight!


----------



## smokeyj (Nov 30, 2004)

Dell is known for having a new deal everyday. One day its the laptop with the free 1Gig Ram, and free printer for $1599, the next day its the same laptop with no upgrade or free peripherals for $1299...etc, etc. This LCD is guaranteed to come down in price again, just one of their clever marketing schemes.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

ok well there go my plans for a 20" cinema display
going to order one of these
now i'll have money to spend on toys


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

what someone may not realize is that there are few days to go...the 24" may go on sale still


----------



## neilmcduck (Jan 12, 2005)

Hmm...it may, but i'd imagine Dell would be swamped with cancelled 20" orders since none of them will have shipped by then



focal said:


> what someone may not realize is that there are few days to go...the 24" may go on sale still


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

*Wonder if I did the right thing?*

It's 11:45pm. Rushed over to the Dell site, and placed order. Curious thing was that I have always been happy with my 17" LG CRT. I have to figure out if I really need this massive monitor, which for now will be used with my aging Pentium 3. (Okay, Don't say too many bad things about me!!)

If you have missed the Dell deal, feel free to contact me to ask me what I decided to do.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ohenri said:


> *Big Shouts to gmark2000* for the original heads up. What a deal indeed.


Thanks for the props. This deal is good until 6am EST Sunday monday morning as I read on RFD.

There was a question about a Powerbook driving this monitor – it sure will. Heck, even a Mac mini can drive a bigger 23" Cinema display at 1920x1200 pixels! My wife's AlBook 1.25 has the 64Mb ATI video that can drive 23", so 20" is no problem.

Show us your desktop rigs once you receive your orders!


----------



## 32bitJesus (Jun 3, 2003)

thanks for the info! just ordered mine! ;-)


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ooooh. Just read on RFD that the deal is as of 1:00am EST, 10 minutes ago. Congratulations to all that took advantage of this deal. Again, let's see some pictures of your set-ups when you get them.


----------



## Chris Knight (Mar 12, 2005)

One thing I've been reading recently on other forums is the backlight leakage on a lot of these models is pretty bad.

Don't forget to run Pixel Check when you've hooked it up to test for dead/stuck pixels, etc. http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/10793


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone know of any good reviews on this monitor.

And if it has dead pixels can it be replaced for new one.

Thanks


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i chickened out right at the last moment
whoa i was under a hot deal rush there!
in the long term i would always want an apple cinema so i decided to pass


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

I heard there are revisions made to this screen in december (backlighting issue), How do you tell if it is the newer or older type screen. 

Thanks


----------



## UsedToLoveWindows (Mar 5, 2005)

*I missed it *

I have been looking to buy this monitor for a month now and I missed this!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

jonmon said:


> i chickened out right at the last moment
> whoa i was under a hot deal rush there!
> in the long term i would always want an apple cinema so i decided to pass


I too wanted the Apple 20" LCD. I recall being excited when the $$ dropped from $1799 (or whatever). But from $1249 (Apple 20") to $599 (Dell's)?? To big a delta for me not to take a look @ it @ the very least. And ultimately, you could sell it be it that you did not like it, and probably make some $$.

H!


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

I was going to take advantage of this deal and return my 23" BenQ LCD. But then I realized that the top resolution on this monitor wasn't 1920x1200 (high enough to support HD 1080i resolution).

I love watching DVDs on my monitor and can't wait till my trascoder box arrives so I can watch Rogers HD at true resolution.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Roland said:


> I love watching DVDs on my monitor and can't wait till my trascoder box arrives so I can watch Rogers HD at true resolution.


Does Rogers' HD need to be upconverted from 720p? What kind of transcoder are you getting?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

FYI This is on sale in the U.S. for *US$384 shipped!!!* Call up your Amerifriends and check out this thread on RedFlagDeals:
http://forums.redflagdeals.com/showthread.php?t=156011


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Chris if this makes you feel better, Dell as a company really sucks. Some of their business practices are plain dishonest and borderline illegal. I will never buy anything from them again, even if it is very cheap.


----------

